# My Top Five Slingshots



## Pilgrim

Good Day All,

I thought I would share my top five slingshots, (picture from left to right). I am basing these top five on accuracy, comfort and fun factor.

1. Bill Hay's Tube Master Sniper, 1/2" G10, with TBG flat bands. I am nailing everything (not set up with video, but this morning I had three different size targets set up at 10 meters (33ft) and I was shredding them; I might have missed two out of 25 shots, but the misses were within an inch.

2. Bill Hay's Leather Micarta Scorpion, with TBG flat bands. I love this slingshot, but not quite as accurate as the Tube Master Sniper (not yet anyway), but it is so very comfortable. Only one I shoot without a lanyard, but the finger hold works well.

3. Axiom FlipKung-Survival, with .40 latex flat bands. I just got this and changed from tubes to .40 latex flat bands, and am amazed at the speed and accuracy of this very light slingshot. After one round of 25 was hitting about 90 percent of targets aimed at.

4. SPS #164, with tubes. I just got this and I am amazed at the quality/simplicity/beauty of this slingshot! I am a TTF shooter, and there is a learning curve shooting this one, however, I am getting there. I know this will be extremely accurate in time. It is very comfortable and solid, and will be one of my favorites for a long time!

5. Bill Hay's Seal Sniper, G10 Ballistic, with TBG flat bands. This is one of the most comfortable slingshots to shoot, and is equally as fun. Still, not as accurate as the Tube Sniper and Scorpion, but the fun factor and comfort puts it here.

Others not on the list, but still great fun, great accuracy and great all around slingshots:

Scout, with various tube, flat band and linatex set ups

Bill Hay's smaller version of Tube Master Sniper, with finger grips, with tube set up

What I am discovering is that I am more accurate, more comfortable and have more fun shooting TTF with flat bands, than OTT with tubes; however, this doesn't mean I won't continue shooting both, as I love the challenge and the fun of it. That is what slingshot shooting is all about; it is therapy, art, meditation and a great parallel to life. Peace!

Rob


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

Very nice collection!


----------



## justin9900

nice


----------



## Emitto

Nice collection you have there Rob!

Cheers!

Emitto.


----------



## Aries666

Truly a fine collection


----------



## rockslinger

All of those are top notch shooters!!


----------



## bmlodge

Nice collection rob. Would love a sps don't really know how to get hold of one though. You can't go wrong with a tube master and seal sniper. I love mine.

Ben

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Outdoor Forums mobile app


----------



## oldmiser

Well you do have a great top notch 5 Star collection going on there...Yup it is all about have a good time

Plus making it fun to enjoy...With many different shooters to choose to shoot..& feel best with...

There is a old say that goes like this::The shooter pick you....that is the one you will shoot all the time...for being the

most accurate......oh you will shoot the others a bit..But you will always have the best shooter that picked you to shoot...

being your number 1 EDC Shooter......Best to you my friend..May your ammo fly straight.~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Tag

Tube master is awesome I like the 1/2 inch G10 the best. I'm envious of your collection.


----------



## Pilgrim

I just want to give a big shout out and thank you to Jim, of Performance Catapults, regarding my learning curve with the SPS. He contacted me today and asked if there was anything he could do to assist with the learning curve. He gave me outstanding and expert advise and wisdom! Thanks a lot Jim! I greatly appreciate it!


----------



## slingshooterPT

They all look amazing shooters, they are beatiful and you shoot good with them...what more could you ask for?

Cheers, SSPT


----------



## Performance Catapults

Pilgrim said:


> I just want to give a big shout out and thank you to Jim, of Performance Catapults, regarding my learning curve with the SPS. He contacted me today and asked if there was anything he could do to assist with the learning curve. He gave me outstanding and expert advise and wisdom! Thanks a lot Jim! I greatly appreciate it!


----------



## Pilgrim

As I told Jim yesterday, the suggestions and wisdom he gave me on the SPS are a game changer! Wow, awesome! Move frame forward and twist the pouch 45 degrees, and it's a whole new experience. I hit my target 7 in a row, and I am getting more confident and comfortable with these changes with each shot. This one is moving up the top five list quickly! Thanks again Jim! Peace!

Rob


----------



## Sharpshooter II

Loving the SPS


----------



## Amarsbar

beautiful slingshots


----------



## Yago

I have two Seal Snipers & i love your collection,accurately pretty!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ang

What a great collection you have. I too have recently ordered a Tubemaster. I am still awaiting it's arrival, May I ask what you are using to secure your bands on the tube master in the photo?


----------



## bmlodge

Ang said:


> What a great collection you have. I too have recently ordered a Tubemaster. I am still awaiting it's arrival, May I ask what you are using to secure your bands on the tube master in the photo


 It's the PocketPredatorPro attachment system I think. I use the same ones on mine Ang as Bill makes the tubemaster to fit them. I purchased option 1 of the PP attachment system off his website and they fit perfectly on the tubemaster.

Ben


----------



## Pilgrim

What Ben said; Pocket Predator Pro attachment system. It is on his website.


----------



## Ang

Thank you for the info Ben. I am excited to receive mine, hopefully soon.


----------



## NaturalFork

Wow. Very nice collection. I don't think I could afford any of those!!


----------



## Nobodo

On the tubemaster, scorpion, and seal sniper do you use pinch grip or thumb support?

In the picture the tm looks quite a bit smaller than the seal sniper, and unfortunately Bill's website doesn't have dimensions for products. I've emailed him asking about sizes and giving my hand dimensions but think he's probably awfully busy.

As somebody new to the sport I find this one of the most frustrating things about purchasing a slingshot; not many websites list dimensions of the grip area. That makes it really hard to compare one to another without actually holding them. Using Bill's site as an example some ss come in small, medium, and large but there's no indication of what those sizes represent.


----------



## bmlodge

Hey Nobodo,

My tubemaster is 4" from fork to fork with a 2.48" fork gap. Height is just short of 5.5". I hold it so my index finger and thumb are wrapped around it and my little finger in the pinky hole. Is that pinch? I always though it was pinch. That area is around 3".

I have both a G10 and polymer seal sniper. The size of the tubemaster is more like the polymer seal sniper. Smaller than the G10. But the tubemaster is thinner. At first I found it uncomfortable but after installing the PPattachments and using it more it's just as comfortable as the seal sniper and easier to carry due to a lower profile. Hope this helps.

Ben


----------



## Byudzai

My SPS is prob my favorite slingshot to hold and look at. Smart, handsome, with beautiful finishing. I never got very good at shooting it but I still love it!


----------



## Nobodo

@bmlodge, great info, I appreciate it.
I'm definitely leaning toward tubemaster + the band clips, and from the dimensions you gave I can tell I could use pinch grip on it.


----------



## bmlodge

Nobodo said:


> @bmlodge, great info, I appreciate it.
> I'm definitely leaning toward tubemaster + the band clips, and from the dimensions you gave I can tell I could use pinch grip on it.


No problem Nobodo glad to help. I can highly recommend the tube master it's a great slingshot. My favourites are the Tubemaster, Seal Sniper and SERE. They're the ones I use the most.

Ben


----------



## Pilgrim

Wow, how time changes things. I posted this in July, and since then, my top five have changed. Although I can't shoot right now, due to insane cold here in MN, what I have been shooting exclusively the past couple of months has been Wingshooter's Rotating Head, TTF, Walnut sling shot, set up with tubes, and Wingshooter's Rotating Head, Chinese Handcuff, Starship, set up with heavy red tubes. I still will get around to shooting the flipkung survival, with .040 latex, my SPS with tubes, my Tube Master Sniper (Always a go to; I can always count on accuracy) and my Seal Sniper, but the Leather Scorpion I have doesn't fit my hand too well, so I don't shoot that much. I have nothing but positive things to say about all of them, including my Scout Generation 1's, but Roger's Rotating Head sling shot and starship are the most accurate, fun and fast. Peace!


----------



## kyogen

awesome collection man. I've been eyeing off the tubemaster for a while, and this review is pushing me that bit closer to placing an order.


----------



## Gunnar

This is awesome you are so lucky


----------



## JediMike

Nice arsenal.
Shows how varied this hobby is when you have , what is plainly a well thought out collection with some definite themes running through it, and yet totally different from what the next guy would think of as his top 5 and the next guy and the next guy....


----------



## Court215

Awesome collection, you went all out with the bill hays stuff huh?!? Those customs are beautiful! Love the micarta scorpion, always wanted to get my hands on one


----------



## ImEggscellent85

Where did you get the SPS 164? How is the attachment method. I love tube shooters.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

